# برنامج تصميم المنازل Ashampoo Home Designer 1.0.0



## mahmoud hasan90 (20 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج أداة إحترافية ثلاثية الأبعاد - لتصميم المنازل للجميع. و يتيح لك البرنامج التجربة بقدر ما تريد! له القدرة على عرض تصميم الغرف من الداخل والخارج من أي مكان يساعدك على تجنب الأخطاء المكلفة -- يتيح لك استعراض الغرفة كما لو كنت فيها -- وليس هذا مساويا لإلقاء نظرة على رسمة بقلم الرصاص على الورق.







للتحميل

part 1 


part 2
​


----------



## m_sweedy (20 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر والله فكرتنى ببرنامج 3dhome بس ده طبعا شكله احدث

جارى التحميل ان شاء الله​


----------



## eng mohamed morce (22 أكتوبر 2014)

mirce ala el programes


----------



## shewika1 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## no_way (23 أكتوبر 2014)

http://download.cnet.com/3001-6677_...e1256b879ae67fc1dbe069814aae2bc&part=dl-61683

جرب الرابط ده شغال ان شاء الله


----------



## هيثم محمد على (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shewika1 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

